# Suggestions for washer and dryer covers



## ButtercupB (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a small laundry room and I store my hampers on top of my washer and dryer. Over the years this has been ruining the paint job. Is there anything decorative I can put on the top of them to protect them and also spruce up the look of my laundry room?
Here is a photo of their current state


----------



## DeeKayVB (Dec 28, 2011)

There are touch up paints you can get for appliances. Amazon carries them.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

They sell scrap peices of counter tops that you can get cheaply at any local hardware store. A simple wire shelf will also do mounted with L brackets.


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

Being that these are front loaders, you can have a complete counter top installed above the tops of your machines and then have a couple of cupboards attached to the wall over it .... giving you a complete laundry room system with ample storage.


----------

